# AMAZING Artist!



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks like a gorgeous b/w photo, right?









It is a DRAWING by artist Paul Lung! 
Check out his other drawings, they are amazingly life-like:
heidi


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, the reflection drawing is amazing! 8O


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

OMGosh, they look so much like photos! Beautiful!


----------

